# Black Cherry



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

As a result of recent intense storms I have acquired a few really nice trees. One of them is a very old Black Cherry. The folks who owned it said they were told 20 years ago that it was approching 100 Y.O. . In any case I need to know how to best cut this gorgeous stuff so as to not lose any more than is necessary. The last BC I cut bowed, warped and cupped on me. I was told that BC needs to cure for up to 2 years to significantly reduce chances of it turning into firewood. Can someone tell me the straight scoop and explain in simple terms (for this simple mind) how to best work with this wonderfull stuff?? :huh:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The last BC I cut bowed, warped and cupped on me. I was told that BC needs to cure for up to 2 years to significantly reduce chances of it turning into firewood.


The only cherry I have any problems with drying was really small logs. What do you mean by cure ? Air dry in lumber form or let the log lay before it is milled, both would be incorrect. Especially letting the log lay, kiss it goodbye to bugs. Less than a year for 1" cherry lumber (like 100 days in the warm months) and it is dry as it will ever get without a kiln. If it is a big log I personally prefer wide lumber so would just flat saw the whole thing to maximize yield. Stacked on stickers and weighed down it should not move. Worse case if it does cup (the only movement I have experienced while drying cherry) rip the boards in 1/2 and have smaller boards to remove the cup. I learned to mill small logs a little thicker just for this reason.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Daren:

Thanks for your timely response! I'm adding (trying) a couple of pictures showing the 2 biggest logs. One is 20' x 60" & 18' X 66". 
I'm struggling to figure out where to start, as my mill handles up to 17' and both logs are longer than that. Does it make any sense to try and cut the longest board I'm able, or should I split the log into two 10' & 9' sections and then mill. I can't imagine needing 16' long 1 or 2x cherry boards. What do you think and would you do??


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

No there is no need for 16' long boards. I cut logs as short as 6' if I know it is going to improve the grade of lumber I will get (cut out crook etc.) I may take a 16' log and make 2-8's or a 9' and a 7' ...whatever looks best and will yield the best stuff. I use it or sell it to woodworkers...we are just going to cut it into little bitty pieces anyway.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks, thats what I was figuring to do but I needed re-assurance. In my mind, if I have a log as straight as the 18' one it just seems natural to cut the biggest board you can get. On the other (logical) hand I will get more quality out of the logs by selectively cutting based on quality managable lengths!


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

"One is 20' x 60" & 18' X 66"."

Did I get those measurements right? Them's some monsters. I saw a small picture of your mill. While I can't tell it's diameter capacity, these seem far too big. How are you going to break them down?


I agree with Daren. But if you cut them at 16', be prepared to hold on to them for a while. Some need 16' 5/4 cherry for trim. While some could also be cut into 16' flitches. Customers for these items are rare but they are willing to pay top dollar.

You mentioned taking some pictures. Could you put something in the pictures next to the logs to show us some scale


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

dirtclod said:


> "One is 20' x 60" & 18' X 66"."


I suspect he is talking circumference, not everyone speaks "our language" dirtclod . So in the 20" DBH range, still decent cherry...but yea a 5' across cherry butt log would be worth a party .


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Sory for the confusion! The logs ar 20ft long by 60 inches around the base (circumference) & 18ft long X 66 inches. I tried to post the pictures but I'm not astute enough to get them on the post so they can be found in my Album. I'm now trying to post a picture of a 
48ft x 96 inch (circumference) N. Red Oak log I acquired today.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

From the picture, that will make some fantastic boards.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

We cut it in 3 pieces, 22,12 & 12. It took us all afternoon to get it all loaded & transported the mile to our mill. If weather permits we'll be having a sawyer party tommorrow afternoon!:icon_smile:


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a dumb question I would like to ask.

What is the difference between black cherry and say regular cherry? I bought some Black cherry and reg cherry they look the same to my untrained eyes.

TIA

Richard


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

There are many native and non-native trees with cherry in their name. But when most in this country call a wood just cherry, it's usually understood that they are referring to black cherry. However, it's a good idea to make the seller specify that it is in fact black cherry.


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

So the "cherry" lumber that are from trees grown and harvested in PA are black cherry?


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Wikipedia does a real good job of defining and describing "Black Cherry" as a wild variety of cherry that is distinct in it's bark color & configuration (when mature) and in it's fruit which is a BLACK/PURPLE. There are sub-species of the variety and they can & are regional in difference! IMHO & limited experience all Cherry wood is beautiful when properly handled but the Wild varieties offer the greatest variation in grain & texture. The Black Cherry is also the variety which is known for longevity in that there are documented trees over 200 + Y.O. . Unfortunately they are prone to storm and bug damage, making it difficult to find real old specimens. My wife makes killer jam and jelly out of the fruit & in the unfortunate event limbs come down we take advantage by giving the larger stuff to local woodworkers, making very special firewood and/or chipping it for use in our smoker. Now I'm going to cut these magnificent logs into1x for making trim for the Timber Frame we're trying to build. Hoping I can do it the justice it deserves!


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Here's a search of VT Dendrology's site for "cherry" in Pennsylvania:

 [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/B][/SIZE][URL="http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=63"]*Prunus avium - sweet cherry*
* [/COLOR][/SIZE][URL="http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus2/factsheet.cfm?ID=860"]Prunus cerasus - sour cherry* [/SIZE]
 [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][URL="http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=154"]Prunus pensylvanica - fire cherry Landowner Factsheet [/B][/SIZE]
 [/B][/SIZE][URL="http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=66"]Prunus serotina - black cherry Landowner Factsheet [/B][/SIZE]
 [/B][/SIZE][URL="http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=238"]Prunus virginiana - choke cherry [/B][/SIZE]​


----------

